# Working with HDPE



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys, i just ordered a HDPE sheet of ebay,

Its 15mm thick.
I was wondering how hard is it to work with and do i need to wear a dust mask.
Thanks in advance


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy to work it, and absolutely wear a dust mask with all work trust me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes real easy to work. Always wear a mask when there is dust. Finishing is different than wood. After sanding you can gently heat with a propane flame to melt the surface for a really cool shiny finish.


----------

